# Hp In Ka24de



## letsbeserious (Jan 19, 2004)

how much horsepower does a stock 1993 KA24DE engine have??? i cant find how much anywhere


----------



## VA_DRIFTER (Mar 27, 2004)

here is a link for all the 240's

240's


----------



## letsbeserious (Jan 19, 2004)

thanks


----------



## delinquentracer (May 26, 2004)

edit:again

dude...
That site isnt even right for the engine code...!!!

SOHC-single overhead cam=ka24e
DOHC-dual overhead cam=ka24de

Ka24de has about 150hp 160torque...more or less


----------



## VA_DRIFTER (Mar 27, 2004)

I just glanced at it i thought it just said ka24


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

1991-1998 240SX KA24DE makes 155hp and 160tq.


----------



## CivicKiller (Apr 26, 2004)

some stuff are not right on that page


----------



## AlexAtMyNismo (Apr 16, 2004)

The 89-94 240sx came with KA24E, Single-overhead-cam, fuel injected.
- 140hp, 140ft-lb. tq.
The 91-94 240sx came with KA24DE, Dual-overhead-cam, fuel injected. 
- 155hp, 160ft.lb. tq. 

www.socal240sx.org check out the features and specs page.

p.s. I am prolly off by a couple hp on both....but from what i remember, then those are the right stats. But iirc, the KA24DE puts out 124-130rwhp stock

-Alex B.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

KA24E is 140hp not 130 =/


----------



## augimatic (Mar 23, 2004)

wait, let me get this straight, I have less HP then a Civic SI and I'm still faster......LOL!!

I didn't even know my SOHC only had 140HP I never looked or cared cause I was gonna swap it...that's funny.


----------



## BurnZ_240sx (May 1, 2004)

delinquentracer said:


> edit:again
> 
> dude...
> That site isnt even right for the engine code...!!!
> ...


Seriously bro, that was the second time hahaha.... 
Please dont put Incorrect Information even though its just one section because people sometimes (such as myself) take that to be the correct info when its not and i hate feeling stupid giving out info about something and get corrected cause i was wrong because of someone else....


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

the actual HP of the KA24E is of 137  but ppl like to round it up to 140 ^_^


----------

